# Name this fish!



## Stephen (May 6, 2011)

Terrible iphone pic but I think it is clear enough.
2 points to the person that names it first.

Thanks


----------



## Ital_stal (Jun 4, 2010)

That there is a killifish


----------



## Stephen (May 6, 2011)

Ital_stal said:


> That there is a killifish


must provide actual fish. ie.. a link to said fish.
I say this because I believe it to not be a killi fish.


----------



## Ital_stal (Jun 4, 2010)

From your picture it loose awfully familiar to a killi, but seems to possess goby-like features.
http://tropicalfishandaquariums.com/Carp/GardneriKillifish.asp


----------



## Guppymen (Jun 5, 2010)

Peacock Gudgeon (Tateurndina ocellicauda)


----------



## Ital_stal (Jun 4, 2010)

Guppymen said:


> Peacock Gudgeon (Tateurndina ocellicauda)


Good eye. Haven't seen one of those in a long while.

OP, anyway you can get a better shot?
Where did you buy it from?


----------



## Stephen (May 6, 2011)

Big Al's in Barrie had them half a year ago. Aqua inspiration has 4 or more in a tank on display.


----------



## Guppymen (Jun 5, 2010)

Yes. They are nice fish & you don't come across them too often!


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

BA Newmarket has several of them.


----------



## Groovychild (Jul 11, 2011)

Peacock Gudgeon (Tateurndina ocellicauda)http://www.petfish.net/kb/entry/86/


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

bet you guys can't name this fish!

It's so uncommon that they don't have a common name for it!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> bet you guys can't name this fish!












Pyxichromis orthostoma?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Correct! 

let's try this! It's so uncommon that many people mislabel it!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

"_Name _this fish"???



Stephen said:


>


Gloria



bigfishy said:


>


Karl



bigfishy said:


>


Wilfred


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

LOL @ 57 you beat me to it!

I was gonna go with Larry, Curly and Moe


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Big Al's in Oakville has a tank full right now.


----------

